#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  В Киселёвске зарегистрировался Буддийский Центр

## Дифо

Привет форумчане!

В Киселёвске Кемеровской области есть МРО "Буддийский Центр Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города Киселёвска"

Лама - Оле Нидал (Дания)

ЦРО - Религиозная огранизация "Российская Ассоциация буддистов школы Карма Кагью"

Наши контакты:

kiselyovsk@buddhism.ru

www.buddhism.ru

Киселёвск, Красный Камень, Проезд Строителей 2-55. (В доме магазина Мария-Ра)

Традиционные буддийские медитации на русском языке проводятся каждые вторник и субботу с 19-00.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.09.2009), Ersh (31.03.2009), Рыбин Игорь (06.09.2009), Стас Б (31.03.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Привет форумчане!
> 
> Традиционные буддийские медитации на русском языке проводятся каждые вторник и субботу с 19-00.



С 1 сентября в БЦ Киселёвск традиционные буддийские медитации на русском языке проводятся каждые вторник, четверг и субботу с 19-00. 
По адресу: 652715, Киселёвск, Проезд Строителей 2-55.

----------


## Дифо

26 декабря 2009 года в Киселёвский Центр приедет гость из Кемерово.
Роман прочитает лекцию по Нёндро. 
Кто делает Нёндро приходите в  18-00.

----------


## Сергей Швед

приветствую!

----------

Дифо (28.12.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> С 1 сентября в БЦ Киселёвск традиционные буддийские медитации на русском языке проводятся каждые вторник, четверг и субботу с 19-00. 
> По адресу: 652715, Киселёвск, Проезд Строителей 2-55.






С 1 января 2010 в БЦ Киселёвск традиционные буддийские медитации на русском языке проводятся пока только в субботу с 19-00. 

В другие дни, или в иное время, прошу созвониться по телефну 
+7 (913) 137 0038
для того, что бы кто-нибудь был в Центре и открыл Вам дверь    :Smilie: 

По адресу: 652715, Киселёвск, микрорайон Красный Камень, 
проезд Строителей 2-55.

----------


## Дифо

*С 17 марта 2010 года в Буддийском Центре Киселёвска традиционные буддийские медитации на русском языке проводятся в среду, субботу с 19-00 и воскресенье с 17-00.* 

В другие дни, или в иное время, просим созвониться по телефну
+7 (913) 137 0038
для того, что бы кто-нибудь был в Центре и открыл Вам дверь. 

Наш адрес: 652715, Киселёвск, микрорайон Красный Камень,
проезд Строителей 2-55.

----------


## Дифо

*7 и 8 мая 2011 года (это суббота, воскресенье) в Киселёвск приедет* *Пётр Калачин** буддийский путешествующий учитель Алмазного Пути из Польши, ученик и переводчик Ламы Оле Нидала.* 

*7 мая* будет публичная лекция и ответы на вопросы слушателей.

*8 мая* лекция в Буддийском Центре Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города Киселёвска
по адресу Кемеровская область, город Киселёвск, микрорайон Красный Камень, проезд Строителей 2-55.
Вопросы и ответы, медитация.

Приглашаем всех интересующихся буддизмом.

----------


## Дифо

Привет форумчане!

У местной религиозной организации "Буддийский Центр Алмазного Пути школы Карма Кагью города Киселёвска" есть группа ВКонтакте и центровский сайт-визитка на www.buddhism.ru

http://kiselyovsk.buddhism.ru

http://vkontakte.ru/club18189042

http://vkontakte.ru/public24845771

Традиционные буддийские медитации на русском языке проводятся ежедневно с 19-00.

----------


## Дифо

Наши сайты:

http://www.buddhism.ru/centers/kiselevsk/

http://kiselyovsk.buddhism.ru/

----------

